# Silvermax low-pro baitcaster



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Finally made the decision to get a baitcaster for bass fishing. Didn't want to spend to much and not like it so I researched them some and decided on a shakespeare silvermax. Walmart had one but I ended up getting it at BPS because it appears they sell it with one of their rods. The rod I chose was a medium action 6'6" rod.

If I end up liking it I'm going to spend more money to get a good baitcasting rig for bass.

Does anyone have this reel or rod and reel set up? What are your thoughts for general usage? I can use a baitcaster I just didn't have one... Thought this set up could pull double duty for any fish I go after when tossing lures or plastics. Tell me what you think.

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the rod and reel in the mail and got it set up to use.

I strung it with 10 flourocarbon because that's what I had at the house. However I have a few questions for you more experienced baitcaster users.

I set the mechanical break so the plug falls verry slowly when ready to cast. I set the fine tune break to about half way. When casting I've found that trying to sling the plug results in a birds nest so I use a fluid motion.

Here's my questions. I can use a "sidearm" cast really easily but I have MUCH more trouble when casting overhead and I don't know why? Over head is more accurate but much harder for some reason.

Do I pull the bait right up to the tip or is it better to let the bait hang a few inches?

Does a heavier diameter line work better? At some point I'll probably use braid so that takes me back to the last question since I might need a leader depending on the bait...

Thanks for your help!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

I had the same issue when i first started using a baitcaster. Let the lure hang down 5 or 6 inches, and turn the rod so that the reel crank is facing the sky. Like you said, use a fluid motion to cast and use your thumb to brake. Keep the crank up throughout the cast. It is going to take some practice, but eventually you will get the hang of it. Also, the fluorocarbon can be more difficult since it is stiffer than mono, so that might have something to do with it. Hopefully this helps.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

When I got my first baitcaster, I too was able to sidearm cast with success some time before I was able to overhand cast. I still am better at the sidearm cast but am getting better at overhand. I don't have much to add in terms of tips, just keep practicing. Also, your line is a little small. Most guys recommend at least 12lb, but somewhere around 14-17 is probably better. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Got the rod and reel in the mail and got it set up to use.
> 
> I strung it with 10 flourocarbon because that's what I had at the house. However I have a few questions for you more experienced baitcaster users.
> 
> ...


 Floro is the worst thing you can learn on for a baitcaster, it is not very birds nest friendly. I suggest using something like 14lb mono at a minimum, Trilene XL or even better yet XT since its stiffer and more forgiving when learning. When you set the spool tensioner, the round knob on the handle side, Abu Garcia recommends doing this with the spool brake, opposite the handle side, set to its minimum setting. Do this so whatever weight lure you are casting bairly falls to the floor with the rod at about a 45 degree angle, and whjen it hits the floor, the spool stops spinning. When first casting I would set the spool brake to its max setting until you learn to cast, and don't be affraid to bairly let your thumb ride on the spool while casting to also help slow down the spool to help prevent bird nesting, and as soon as the lure hits the water be sure to stop the spool completely with your thumb.
I wouldn't worry about casting any long distances for now until you get comfortable casting the baitcaster. Work on casting without the birds nesting first, then casting distances will just come naturally with practice.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone has been giving good advice. Like others have said........ your main problem is the line you put on. Small diameter lines are hard to learn with. You didn't say what weight you were trying to learn with...... I'd use something in the 3/8 oz range. Also something that is aerodynamic. Take the hooks off a crankbait and use that, or just use a bell sinker. And the casting motion should be from your elbow and wrist, not the shoulder. Don't try and over throw it....... nice and easy at first.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bait casters take some practice but with time and patience you can master them. I have friends that love their reels but still experience backlash every now and then.

Backlash occurs when the spool rotates faster than the line going out. Here is what I have learned on this site, from friends and from experience on how to control it.

1. Start out with a heavy mono, maybe up to 20#. Larger diameter lines don't 'bury' as easily and that is one common cause of backlash. Make certain your spools are wound tight too.

2. Start casting with heavier lures, 3/8 of an ounce or heavier. This will help to keep your line running out. Don't cast into the wind. Learned that the hard way, duh!

3. In the backyard, spool out more line than you normally would use on your longest cast. Take a piece of duct tape, I use white, and put it across your line on the spool. If you do backlash, it won't go past the tape, making it easier to clear. Probably the best advice I ever got on bait casters.

4. Sidearm casting is easier because the lure and line are coming off the reel parallel to the reels axis. If you cast over head, make certain you turn your wrist so that the spool is looking at you and not over your shoulder. My first bait caster came with these directions and I didn't understand why, but a patient fisherman at CC showed me the right way to do it and explained why to do it that way.

5. Keep your thumb over the spool, it allows you to drop your lure where you wanted it on a too long cast and keeps the line closer to the spool if it's spinning too fast. 

6. If you are familiar with braid, give it a try. I've found that it doesn't backlash as easy as mono and is much easier to clear. If you go this route, I'd recommend a very heavy mono backer since you probably wont need the whole reel filled with braid. Use an Albright Special to tie the two lines together. I like to use fluorescent yellow and green braid with a fluro or Trilene Transoptic leader.

7. Take a backup rod along when you are fishing. You'll feel more confident knowing that a day out wont be ruined with a badly fouled reel when you can turn to another reliable reel. I currently hit the water toting 3 or 4 rods, 2 bait casters and two spinning reels, maybe a spincaster as well. The bait casters on 7' rods I use with heavier lures and for trolling, the spinners I use for lighter lures and for tight locations. My spinning rods are 6, 7 and 8 feet long. All this in a kayak.


8. Get some practice plugs and practice at home. I do this fairly frequently, it helps improve casting accuracy and if I do get backlash I'm not wasting time on the water clearing it out. 

Good luck and enjoy your new combo.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I am using a 3/8 casting plug made of rubber. My kids like to chase the plug and try to catch it and make me "reel them in!"

Setting the mechanical break with the reel break at min. Was a good idea. Seemed to make things a little easier afterward. I know your saying not to try for distance but I seem to be getting the same distances I get with my spinning gear? However, this rod and reel set up is by far a better combo than I normally use. Over head I can't throw quite as far but sidearmed I can cast further. That's exciting because I'm not used to the reel yet so I can't try to sling it a mile yet!

My next practice session will be in the local pond. As soon as I buy my sons new reel I'll put the flouro on it off my rod and switch to 14lb mono.

Also, I used the end of my flouro when stringing up my rod and couldn't fill the reel completely. Instead of 1/16 from the end of the reel I'm about 1/8 away, would that hinder my learning any? Just an afterthought on my part.....

Thanks again!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Bait casters take some practice but with time and patience you can master them. I have friends that love their reels but still experience backlash every now and then.
> 
> Backlash occurs when the spool rotates faster than the line going out. Here is what I have learned on this site, from friends and from experience on how to control it.
> 
> ...


Backlashed's number 7 is a good thought.

Me and a buddy of mine both bought baitcasters around the same time and a few days later we decided to wade the local river for the first time. I brought my trusty spinning gear and he brought only his new baitcaster. Needless to say we didn't get to fish very long.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

So is flouro bad for the baitcaster? I used some 15lb YoZuri hybrid I had lying around. I've been getting a lot better at the baitcaster but still not great at it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Backlash, awsome post and thank you. I dug through my tackle and found out I do have some 14lb Trilene XT. Going to switch it out today. 

When putting backing on a baitcaster, how much backing do I need? I do not have access to a boat so I don.'t troll or have a need to cast longer then a natural shoreline cast. If my reel could hold say 150yds of 14lb would I be okay to put say 90yds of backing on? I normally don't back my reels because there was never any need to so I am in seriously new territory with this baitcaster! LOL

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Backlash, awsome post and thank you. I dug through my tackle and found out I do have some 14lb Trilene XT. Going to switch it out today.
> 
> When putting backing on a baitcaster, how much backing do I need? I do not have access to a boat so I don.'t troll or have a need to cast longer then a natural shoreline cast. If my reel could hold say 150yds of 14lb would I be okay to put say 90yds of backing on? I normally don't back my reels because there was never any need to so I am in seriously new territory with this baitcaster! LOL
> 
> ...


I wouldnt put that much backing on. Everytime you snap your line or swap out lures you're losing line. Before too long you would have to respool again. I would put no more than 50 yards of backing on in the instance you provided. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

No fluorocarbon isn't bad for bait casting reels. It's actually excellent for bait casters. It's just not the best choice when you're first learning to use them. 


Mr A....... The most important thing to have is patience. If you're getting the same distance as you do with your spinning gear, then you're doing fine. You're not going to cast that much further if at all, with a bait caster anyhow. The advantage of a bait casting rod and reel isn't in casting distance. It's in lure presentation, the ability to use heavier line, and cranking power. 

BTW....... you'll come to find out that casting side arm is far more accurate than casting overhand.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Backlash, awsome post and thank you. I dug through my tackle and found out I do have some 14lb Trilene XT. Going to switch it out today.
> 
> When putting backing on a baitcaster, how much backing do I need? I do not have access to a boat so I don.'t troll or have a need to cast longer then a natural shoreline cast. If my reel could hold say 150yds of 14lb would I be okay to put say 90yds of backing on? I normally don't back my reels because there was never any need to so I am in seriously new territory with this baitcaster! LOL
> 
> ...


There's always a need for backing....... unless you change out the entire spool when you change lines? And if so........ why? Just change about 30 yards more line than you normally use on the longest cast you can make. Changing out any more than that is wasting line. I have reels that are 10 years old that still have some of the line I put on when I first filled them. The only time I'd change out the entire spool is if I were trolling for salmon or some kind of fish that can make a long run after being hooked. 

The reason I make the suggestion of about 30 yards more line is because you don't want the knot joining the two sections of lines being exposed. It will cause the out going line to catch on it, and could cause a back lash.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I use backing for braid but for Mono and fluor I just spool it on. I recommned a 1/2 oz weight to practice casting with and let it hang 8-12 inches from he rod tip.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, just an update for those that gave their suggestions. I was doing really well with the 10lb flouro and remembered the tip regarding putting tape on the line so the birdsnests couldn't get past it. Handed the rod to my Dad and walked in the house. Got to the door and heard my Dad say "Wow, these things really do birds nest badly..." Doh! So I ended up putting the 14lb Trilene XT on the reel. Seems to have made little to no difference except I had a slight nest happen and think it could have been worse had I not changed line.

The tip regarding holding the rod so the reel faced me and not straight up and down was great! My side arm casts and over hand casts are about the same distance now. Thanks for that.

Someone said when casting overhead not to use the shoulder but to use the forearm and wrist. This was pretty easy to change for me. I think of it like shooting a basketball at a lower rim, or shooting darts! By far this tip increased the distance of my casts! I can now easily send a 3/8oz casting plug to the 100ft line with ease and confidence, overhand. I was really suprized how well this worked when (like in golf) I let the rod and reel do the work for me! My only concern is the high ark of the bait but I suppose with some practice I can lesson it some.

Thanks everyone, having a blast with my new baitcaster!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

One thing that helped me alot was building momentum at the point of the cast... you can do this by(if right handed) swinging your lure(rod tip) in a clockwise motion(for side casting). you are basicly creating a whip. if you just draw back then go forward your lure dosen't have enough momentum to carry it forward.
check this vid out from the master caster KVD... bouns spinnerbait lesson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l3mkcfXH77k


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> One thing that helped me alot was building momentum at the point of the cast... you can do this by(if right handed) swinging your lure(rod tip) in a clockwise motion(for side casting). you are basicly creating a whip. if you just draw back then go forward your lure dosen't have enough momentum to carry it forward.
> check this vid out from the master caster KVD... bouns spinnerbait lesson
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l3mkcfXH77k


I started doing this sorta naturally. Didn't realize its actually a "technique" but I agree it certainly helps. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks again for all the advice guys! I have been out a few times with the baitcaster and feel preety good about it. I still end up with a nest now and again but fewer each time I go out! 

Found out the hard way you don't ever cast against the wind no matter how little wind you FEEL there is! LOL

I really like the rod too! When I up grade I think I'll get a little heavier action but overall it seems to be working out just fine..

Thanks again!

A

Wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Thanks again for all the advice guys! I have been out a few times with the baitcaster and feel preety good about it. I still end up with a nest now and again but fewer each time I go out!
> 
> Found out the hard way you don't ever cast against the wind no matter how little wind you FEEL there is! LOL
> 
> ...


Good to read it's working out for you. You'll never stop getting back lashes.... they'll just become more few and more far between. Even pros get back lashes...... but they call them "professional over runs."

Also, you can and you NEED to learn to cast into the wind. It just takes practice and a little adjusting to your reels spool braking system. The type of lure becomes more the problem when casting into the wind. Light lures, or lures like spinner baits, or buzz baits are a little tough at first but keep practicing. You'll catch far more fish if you cast into the wind and bring the lure back to the boat with the wind. Of course you know, wind causes current, and feeding fish face into the current.


----------

